# Safe spray paint



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd like to paint some PVC that will be going into my tank, what is a safe brand that I can use?

Thanks!


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

I made a couple 3D back grounds and used spray paint to finish them. I used a Latex paint called H2O made by Krylon and then finished it with clear acrylic also from Krylon. The picts aren't the best but here is what they sorta look like. My water perimeters are good. Just make sure you allow ample time for the paint to dry and cure. I left mine sit for a few days before I added them to the tanks


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I found that painted PVC chips fairly easily. That being said, i don't know of any alternative that's inexpensive besides buying pricey black PVC (if that's the colour that you wanted). Most people recommend Krylon Fusion on the forums.


----------



## Unhallowed (Sep 12, 2011)

Use aquarium safe silicone and some sand or gravel for the pvc perhaps? Even if you still paint it I imagine it would be more durable and less noticeable if it did chip.


----------



## jcvi6 (Dec 22, 2011)

where can you buy Krylon products, I dont see any one the home depot web site. thanks


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

jcvi6 said:


> where can you buy Krylon products, I dont see any one the home depot web site. thanks


I found it at walmart. They supply the Krylon brand.


----------



## canucksfan1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Canadian Tire carries Krylon as well.


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

Krylon can be found at canadian tire and make shure to take the one for plastic, and make sure to prep your pvc perfectly before paint it. When you will paint it, give a little tack cote and couple small cote. Like thats the paint should not chips off


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm just wondering what type of Krylon you use. We using Crystal Clear at work and my coworker complained last week about how bad it is. Is there anything less toxic and safer for environment out there?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I used Krylon Fusion on my plumbing parts that were not black in my cube. Still looking great after 16 months.


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Krylon Fusion. 
Walmart.
I've heard others getting it from Canadian Tire


----------

